# Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr



## RheinBarbe (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Erstmal ja, ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt und nichts gefunden. Ebenso hab ich jetzt schon ewig gegoogelt und auch nicht das gefunden was ich gesucht habe.

Also zu meiner Frage, und zwar wie viel wächst ein Waller denn pro Jahr, bzw. gibt es da vielleicht eine Tabelle wo man sowas ablesen kann (in jungen Jahren vielleicht schnellerer Wachstum als später)?!

Habe auf der Seite http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/daten/daten.html für Barben so eine Tabelle gesehen und suche sowas ähnliches  halt mal für Waller.

Klar hängt es auch von den Lebensbedingungen ab, ob See oder Fluss, Nahrungsangebot, etc. Will ja auch keine exakte angabe mit 3 nachkommastellen, lediglich über den Daumen gepeilte Richtung.


Also wer weiss was, wächst der Waller 1cm/Jahr oder 15cm/Jahr.


MfG
LahnDöbelche


----------



## Virous (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

Also ich glaub das varriert stark von seinem Nahrungsangebot, aber ich denke man kann so von ca. 10cm im Jahr ausgehen... hatte da mal eine Übersicht, falls ich sie finden sollte poste ich sie hier!


----------



## haubentaucher85 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

hallo,
erstes jahr10-15cm
2. jahr 20-30cm, 100-200g
3.jahr 800-1500g

danach ca 1kg gewichtszunahme / 1,5-2kg futteraufnahme.
alle angaben beziehen sich auf teichwirtschaftliche verhältnisse, dh nur eingeschränkte gültigkeit für naturgewässer und nur bis zur speisefischgrösse von ca 70-85cm,

                             lg haubentaucher 85


----------



## Fischpaule (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

Moin
Natürlich ist das Wachstum sehr abhängig vom Nahrungsangebot aber für die ersten Jahre kann man schon relativ gute Angaben machen - wenn es allerdings über die 10kg Marke hinaus geht, wäre so eine Tabelle völlig unseriös....
Ich schau mal, ob ich sowas irgendwo finde...

|wavey:


----------



## Virous (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

[FONT=&quot]So... die dürfte dir jetz weiterhelfen 
[/FONT]


----------



## Fischpaule (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

@Virous
Wo hast du denn die Tabelle rauskopiert?

...das sind vielleicht Werte aus einer Warmwasseranlage oder von südeuropäischen warmen Gewässern - aber in unseren natürlichen Gewässern selbst bei idealsten Futter- und Witterungsbedingungen nicht erreichbar...

|wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

nach der Tabelle sind alle unsere Waller zu klein,wichtig ist natürlich das Verhältnis Futter und Wassertemperatur.
Eigene Erfahrungen im kühlen Norden :
1 Jahr 10-15cm
2. Jahr 15-20cm
3. Jahr 25-40cm
4. Jahr 50-60cm
5 Jahr 55-65cm.
Aquarium mit Heizung 26 Wassertemp. 
1 Jahr 15-30cm
2 Jahr 45cm ( +3 Monate) 
Wels aus wärmeren Regionen wachsen im 1. Jahr nach Besatz:
bis 70cm 0 cm Zuwachs
ab 70cm  10cm im ersten Jahr


----------



## Virous (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

hm... hab die mal irgendwo gefunden und bei mir auf der Festplatte gespeichert...
inwiefern diese Tabelle dann realistisch oder gerade eben nicht ist, kann ich ned beurteilen. Dafür versteh ich von Welsen zu wenig  Aber ein gewisser Anhaltspunkt ists ja


----------



## Fischpaule (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

Ich hab hier ein paar Daten rausgesucht und dabei wird schon klar, wie groß die Schwankungen sind - alles aus ein und dem selben Gewässer..

1. Jahr 10g-50g
2.Jahr  150g-600g
3.Jahr  800g-2500g
4.Jahr 1500g-3500g
5.Jahr 2000g-4500g (die zu den Gewichten gehörigen Längen dürften in etwa deren der Tabelle von Virous entsprechen, natürlich mit konditionsbedingten Abweichungen)
danach waren keine Werte mehr messbar, weil die Markierungen unlesbar wurden


----------



## Fischpaule (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

Es muss allerdings noch hinzugefügt werden, das in dem Gewässer gute Nahrungsbedingungen vorhanden waren und die Abweichungen bei verschiedenen Gewässern noch viel größer sein können....


----------



## Virous (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied ob es sich um ein Still-oder Fließgewässer handelt?


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

Erstmal danke für die vielen Beiträge.
Die Tabelle oben mit rund 25cm/Jahr halte ich für ein Fliessgewässer in Deutschland für etwas zu hoch gegriffen.
Nach dem Beitrag von "Gardenfly" kann man sich denke für unsere Verhältnisse besser orientieren.

10-15cm/Jahr (in den ersten Jahren)
~10cm/Jahr (ab dem 5. Jahr)


MfG
LahnDöbelche


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

Sorry - aber alles Schnick-Schnack!
Dafür gibt es viel zu viele Variablen, viel zu viele Unterschiede und viel zu viele Abhängigkeiten.

Ein paar Beispiele zur Verdeutlichung:

1. Waller
Ich selbst habe Altersbestimmung an etlichen Welsen mit teils verblüffenden Ergebnissen gemacht:
Da waren zwei Waller aus ein und demselben See, die beide exakt 15 Jahre alt waren (Zeitpunkt des Besatzes und anhand von Wirbelquerschnitten bestätigt) - der eine wog bei genau 99cm gerade einmal 5,1 kg, der andere hatte bei 1,67 satte 25,1 kg. Wie gesagt, gleicher See, gleicher Besatzzeitpunkt. Vielleicht sollte man noch erwähnen, dass ich den ersten über Jahre hinweg beim Tauchen immer und immer wieder am gleichen Unterstand gesehen (und fotografiert) habe und der andere noch Knöchelchen (kein Gräten) im Bauch hatte. |rolleyes
Ebenso ist mir ein Nachweis eines Welses aus einem griechischen Stausee bekannt, der bei 1,21 m Länge gerade einmal 4 Jahre alt war. |bigeyes

2. Barsch
Es gibt da eine schöne Arbeit aus einem Versuchsteich der nur mit adulten barschen im Herbst besetzt wurde (sonst KEIN Fischbestand im Teich). Beim Ablassen im folgenden Herbst konnten 0+ Barsche (also noch kein volles Jahr alt) mit bis zu 24cm Länge nachgewiesen werden! |bigeyes

3. Hecht
Ein kollege von mir konnte bereits vor Jahren im Rhein 0+ Hechtbrut von bis zu 40cm (!) Länge nachweisen. |bigeyes
Ich war gerade 3 Tage Elektrofischen am Oberrhein - die diesjährige Hechtbrut hat momentan bereits durchschnittlich 17/18cm. Und dank der massen an noch recht winzigen Rotaugen (sehr späte Brut dieses Jahr) sind die Jungs alle rund und propper! Ein super Hechtjahr eben...



Fazit:
Jede Tabelle mag noch so aufwendig zusammengestellt worden sein - die Aussagekraft ist äußerst gering. #c
Es gibt gerade bei den Fischen sooooo viele Einflußgrößen... 



@ MODS:
Vielleicht kann das hier mal jemand ins "Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung"-Forum verschieben?!? 
Und selbiges dann noch in "Gewässerökologie" umbenennen (wär mal an der Zeit)?!?


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

Naja, du hast da gerade mal 2 Welse im Alter von 15 Jahren "untersucht".
Hättest das mal mit 10 Welsen gemacht, so könnte man schon eine Tendenz feststellen und einen halbwegs realistischen Mittelwert bilden. Der mit 99cm wäre vielleicht ein Ausreisser (nach unten) gewesen.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Naja, du hast da gerade mal 2 Welse im Alter von 15 Jahren "untersucht".


Ääähh... nein. Insgesamt waren es 12 Welse aus dem gleichen Jahrgang über einem Zeitraum von 3 Jahren. Ich habe lediglich die beiden Extreme (weil hierfür interessant) genannt - die übrigen Welse waren zwischen 1,07m und 1,40m.
Im Mittel waren die Tiere 1,21 lang - da wird auch sofort klar, wie breit die Spanne sein kann (+/- 30%). :g


Aber weder der Mittelwert, noch die Anzahl der untersuchten Tiere ist für die obige Fragestellung von Bedeutung. Die beiden Extreme zeigen lediglich, wie groß die Schwankungen innerhalb eines Jahrgangs sein können. Die nachgenannten Beispiele zeigen Schwankungen bzw. Extreme in unterschiedlichen Jahrgängen auf.
Das sind lediglich 2 Faktoren (Nahrung, Jahr) von vermutlich Hunderten (wovon wir viele weder verstehen noch kennen).


----------



## Lorenz (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

Hi |wavey:



ist das mit der Altersbestimmung bei Wallern mithilfe der Wirbel schwierig?



Den hab ich auf einer Sandbank am Po gefunden :g


----------



## Dart (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aber weder der Mittelwert, noch die Anzahl der untersuchten Tiere ist für die obige Fragestellung von Bedeutung. Die beiden Extreme zeigen lediglich, wie groß die Schwankungen innerhalb eines Jahrgangs sein können. Die nachgenannten Beispiele zeigen Schwankungen bzw. Extreme in unterschiedlichen Jahrgängen auf.
> Das sind lediglich 2 Faktoren (Nahrung, Jahr) von vermutlich Hunderten (wovon wir viele weder verstehen noch kennen).


Diese Schwankungen hat man bei vielen Arten nicht nur beim Wels, auf Geschlechtsunterschiede im Wachstum, wie beim Hecht, läßt sich das auch meist nie begründen. Vielleicht liegen da die Unterschiede oft in der individuellen Effizienz eines Individuums bei der Nahrungsbeschaffung und der Revierverteidigung, kopfkratz....ist aber auch reine Spekulation von mir.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Fischpaule (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sorry - aber alles Schnick-Schnack!



Entschuldige bitte aber wieso ist das alles Schnick-Schnack, ich denke doch, dass deine Kernaussage (eine Tabelle ist in dem Sinne nicht erstellbar) schon rübergekommen ist - und meine Daten waren aus einer empirischen Studie und sind nunmal nicht völlig von der Hand zu weisen - und wie sie im Bezug auf andere Gewässer bewertet werden können, habe ich angeführt |krach: :q

|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*

@ Fischpaule:
Das war nicht unbedingt auf Deinen Beitrag gemünzt, sondern mehr auf die allgemeine Diskussion. Aber Du sagst es ja - alles relativ (nichts anderes meinte ich mit Schnick-Schnack). :q



Dart schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegen da die Unterschiede oft in der individuellen Effizienz eines Individuums bei der Nahrungsbeschaffung und der Revierverteidigung...


Ganz mit Sicherheit sogar! Und darüber hinaus gibt es eben noch Einflußgrößen wie Futterangebot, Habitatgröße, Jagddruck, Wassertemperatur, genetische Prägung, Hochwasserausprägung (im Fließwasser), Klimasituation, etc. pp. 
Und das jedes Jahr aufs Neue, denn (wie in dem Beispiel mit den Hechten oben) bei einem Räuber ist nicht nur die eigene Situation, sondern eben auch die der Beutefische ganz entscheidend.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Durchschnittlicher Wachstum eines Wallers/Jahr*



Lorenz schrieb:


> ist das mit der Altersbestimmung bei Wallern mithilfe der Wirbel schwierig?


Nicht wirklich: Du brauchst ne Metallsäge, Schleifpapier (feine Körnungen 600/800), Geduld, eine gute Lupe (20-fache Vergrößerung mit Beleuchtung) und etwas Übung.
Aus dem Wirbelknochen mittig eine möglichst dünne Scheibe schneiden (Metallsäge). Diese dann anschließend plan schleifen (mit Wasser und dem Schleifpapier), bis sie so dünn ist, dass sie durchscheint.
Dann unters Bino gelegt und nun erkennt man die Wachstumsringe - aber Achtung:
Fische legen pro Jahr mehrere Ringe an (nicht wie bei Bäumen, die nur 2 Ringe pro Jahr ausbilden). Es gilt die Verdichtungszonen zu zählen - dort wo die Ringe sehr eng beieinander liegen hat der Fisch einen Winter (mit geringem Stoffwechsel und wenige Wachstum) erlebt. Daran lässt sich dann mit etwas Übung das Alter abzählen...

Geht übrigens genauso mit den Schuppen der meisten anderen Fische! #6


----------

